# Saying Hello!



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi -I'm so pleased that I've found this board and just wanted to say hi and introduce myself 

Our baby boy was born 12 weeks ago today (!) and we're trying for a second...  I felt a bit anxious about being too old etc, but we've deceided to give it a really good try and see what happens.  I am finishing bfeeding which is tricky, but hope to finish by the end of next week.  I'm also off to see the Zita West clinic again, as they helped us loads last time.  It's really reassuring to see so many friendly sounding people here!  Any top tips or advice would be great.  Good luck to everyone...

Harris xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hiya!!  Good luck with the ttc - you're only as old as you feel :0)

No top tips I'm afraid as in a different situation to you but wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Pippi (great name) - best of luck to you too.  x


----------

